# CJC-1295 NO DAC/Ipamorelin Log



## MJPSkwally (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't want to hijack Elvia1023's log by posting my updates.  But, I wanted to get feedback from anyone that's using this combo as well.

A little background on me: I'm 35 5'9" 250lbs, 25% bf.  I work out 6 days a week.  I'm on TRT; 140mg test cyp/week.  My t-levels at this dose is 800mg/dl on the day of my injection.  I'm on my 3rd week and 3rd day as of today using CJC-1295 NO DAC and Ipamorelin.  I inject 100mcg of each pre-workout and pre-bed.  My personal goals is to lose bf so, I'm now tracking my calories and macros.

The first notable effect I got from this combo is improved sleep.  I take a sleeping pill every night, but used to wake up still feeling tired every morning.  That improved when I began TRT, but has dramatically improved since taking this combo.

Since starting TRT I'm able to beast at the gym, and with this combo I'm feeling more of a sustained pump after I'm done, which feels great!

Also, I had an acne breakout with TRT and since I started this combo my skin has been improving

One of the issues I'm having are the crazy dreams.  My dreams fluctuate from pleasant to nightmares and back to pleasant.  

The other issue I'm having is since I have to fast before my dose, I'm usually starving before my workout.  The intensity of my workout is affected because all I'm thinking about is food.  Today, I'll have my pre-workout pack of pop tarts and a protein shake, workout and then inject when I get home.  That should fix that problem.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 25, 2014)

I saw this the other night and wanted to post but had to leave so I couldn't. I look forward to this log and I hope you get great results.

Firstly just be careful with the volume. Do you lift weights 6 days per week or do you do cardio on some of those days? Sometimes less is more... especially if your diet is restricted now. Your body may start holding onto weight and stress hormones increase blunting fat loss further.

It's good you are tracking your calories so just be consistent. Just don't go to low in calories and lose weight with as many calories as possible and move them down slowly over time.

I have mentioned this before but the acne is probably getting better as your hormones are stabilizing (not the peps). Hormones can cause acne at any time (estrogenic or androgenic acne). But it's usually sudden fluctuations in hormones that cause an onset of acne (start trt). Once you start a consistent trt protocol they should balance out (they have). The gh peps will improve your skin texture and elasticity though.

Yes due to gh peps incredible effects on sleep they can create vivid dream or nightmares. I had a mad one last night!

Don't worry about eating when using gh peps. All of that info is updated and simply wrong. Although recently it has been shown that high carb (fast acting such as glucose) may effect your gh peps. As a result I wouldn't be having any high carb meals just to be safe. You can pretty much eat what you want when you want though. I can't see it making a major difference but just keep it in mind especially when dosing around your workouts (when many guys like to have lots of fast acting carbs).

I will be dosing my gh peps about 1 hour pre work out and sipping on a bcaa and dextrose (only about 50g) drink intra but I take an hour to drink it. 

I have to add Ipam is my fav GHRP but it really does shine in higher doses. It's not like hexarelin were you can dose as little as 25mcg or ghrp-2 and do 100mcg. It is still great but I would do at least 200mcg per injection.

Good luck with your log. I will be following


----------



## MJPSkwally (Apr 26, 2014)

I appreciate the advice.  After all, this is one big experiment for me.  I could use any info I can get.


----------



## MJPSkwally (Apr 26, 2014)

Update:  I just placed my next order.  I'll be doing 200mcg of ipamorelin post workout and prebed.  I'll maintain doing 100mcgs of cjc1295.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 26, 2014)

I personally love that combo. Ipam at 200mcg and cjc at 100-200mcg 3x a day for me.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 26, 2014)

MJPSkwally said:


> Update:  I just placed my next order.  I'll be doing 200mcg of ipamorelin post workout and prebed.  I'll maintain doing 100mcgs of cjc1295.



Sounds good


----------



## SuperLift (May 1, 2014)

You should be able to drop a significant amount of BF with that protocol. Keep in mind that peptides are not as long lasting like GH so more frequent dosing is key.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 1, 2014)

i have even gotten results from pinning 100mcg cjc and ipam 100mcg  a day after work outs i all so do igf-lr3 which i pin at the same dose and at the same time. this time i am going to do the same thing but i am going to use cjc with dac. yes i know they are suppose to be pinned a lot more times but just goes to show you how well these peps can work.i love mt2 to.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 1, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> You should be able to drop a significant amount of BF with that protocol. Keep in mind that peptides are not as long lasting like GH so more frequent dosing is key.



He is using ipamorelin matey.... 3 injs per day is pushing it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 1, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have even gotten results from pinning 100mcg cjc and ipam 100mcg  a day after work outs i all so do igf-lr3 which i pin at the same dose and at the same time. this time i am going to do the same thing but i am going to use cjc with dac. yes i know they are suppose to be pinned a lot more times but just goes to show you how well these peps can work.i love mt2 to.



Ipamorelin is long acting so most dose it twice daily. 

I think I put this in your thread but will copy and paste... LR3 and CJC-DAC are best used separately as igf inhibits gh so when the lr3 is active it will stop cjc-dac releasing gh. As lr3 is very long acting this it is far from ideal. The same applies with LR3 and HGH injs.

Don't get me wrong though you add them all together you will get amazing results. But if you want to get the most out of every element you should separate the two. 

If you ever want to use a GHRH/GHRP combo with LR3 I would recommend going with CJC no dac and a short acting ghrp such as ghrp-2. But it would be best to train in the evenings. That way you do your gh peps morning, noon and pre workout. Then post training do your lr3 and wait till the next day before doing anymore gh peps.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 2, 2014)

i am not trying to be  a smart ass but your post makes no since at all.you say dont use them at same time but if you do you will get amazing results well who the hell here wants amazing results.but yes your right i have used igf-lr3, cjc,with dac and with out,hgh and ipam all at the same time along with mt2 even pinned them all in the same pin some times.one dose a day after work outs and amazing results would be a under statement. and i know for a fact study every where and everyone knows how well igf and hgh work at the same time.matter of fact most say that all hgh does really is shoots up your igf which is where your results come from when using hgh is from the igf.but this time i am out of hgh so i am going to use same program but it will be cjc with dac,ipam and igf or should i wait and use the cjc and ipam while off the igf i am confused you say they dont work well at same time but then you say if you use them all at the same time you will get amazing results i want amazing results.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 2, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i am not trying to be  a smart ass but your post makes no since at all.you say dont use them at same time but if you do you will get amazing results well who the hell here wants amazing results.but yes your right i have used igf-lr3, cjc,with dac and with out,hgh and ipam all at the same time along with mt2 even pinned them all in the same pin some times.one dose a day after work outs and amazing results would be a under statement. and i know for a fact study every where and everyone knows how well igf and hgh work at the same time.matter of fact most say that all hgh does really is shoots up your igf which is where your results come from when using hgh is from the igf.but this time i am out of hgh so i am going to use same program but it will be cjc with dac,ipam and igf or should i wait and use the cjc and ipam while off the igf i am confused you say they dont work well at same time but then you say if you use them all at the same time you will get amazing results i want amazing results.



You have misunderstood me. I meant IGF-1 as in research proteins (mainly LR3 due to it's long release). Yes HGH raises Serum GH and IGF-1 levels. But so does CJC-DAC. I wrote if you want to get the most out of every element it is best separating the two. You will still get amazing results with both of them together... that's common sense... they don't totally cancel each other out. You will (should) get amazing results with either alone. You could use 15 different peps at once and you would get great results but does that mean you are being smart with your cycle. The same applies for HGH and LR3... if you want to get the most out of your cycle it would be best separating them. I hope you understand me now as it really is sound advice. But if you want use them all together it will still work. I know a very advanced BB who uses them all together... it still works. Everyone wants amazing results but personally if I am gonna buy something I want to get the most out of it.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 5, 2014)

well i know for a fact there was a link on here and everywhere by mike arnold and several others that said hgh and igf lr 3 work really really well at the same time.but that not what i need help with i have igf-lr3 ,cjc with dac,and ipam that i am wanting to run all at the same time i all ready bought and mixed and started these to late for me to change.what would be the best way to dose these igf-lr3 100mcg ed after work outs.so can i dose the cjc ed with the igf and ipam all after work out i know cjc w dac can be ran one large dose but i all so heard you can dose it daily as long as the same mg for the week are the same thats all that matters.or would you just pin cjc w dac once a week then the ipam twice a day or what?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 5, 2014)

.( as igf inhibits gh so when the lr3 is active it will stop cjc-dac releasing gh. )
this is what i dont understand and have never heard or read any thing like it before  ever because if this is true then i would just be wasting my cjc. but we both said thats not true because  i have as have a bb friend you know have used both at same time and get great results.better than when using igf alone or cjc alone.so there is no way this is true h where is the study or any thing showing this and how are why it does it.


----------



## JJB1 (May 5, 2014)

BigBen....it seems like you are going off on Elvua for simply trying to properly educate you. If you do a google search on scholarly articles pertaining to igf1 and GHRH inhibition you will find lots of studies saying exactly what Elvia is trying to say. Here is one:


*Insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1)-induced inhibition of growth hormone secretion is associated with sleep suppression.*


AuthorsObál F Jr, et al. Show all Journal
Brain Res. 1999 Feb 13;818(2):267-74.


Affiliation
Abstract
The hypothalamic growth hormone (GH)-releasing hormone (GHRH) promotes non-rapid eye movement sleep (NREMS). Insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1) acts as a negative feedback in the somatotropic axis inhibiting GHRH and stimulating somatostatin. To determine whether this feedback alters sleep, rats and rabbits were injected intracerebroventricularly (i.c.v.) with IGF-1 (5.0 and 0.25 microgram, respectively) and the sleep-wake activity was studied. Compared to baseline (i.c.v. injection of physiological saline), IGF-1 elicited prompt suppressions in both NREMS and rapid eye movement sleep (REMS) in postinjection hour 1 in rats and rabbits. The intensity of NREMS (characterized by the slow wave activity of the EEG by means of fast-Fourier analysis) was significantly enhanced 7 to 11 h postinjection in rats. Plasma GH concentrations were measured in 30-min samples after i.c.v. IGF-1 injection in rats and a significant suppression of GH secretion was observed 30 min postinjection. The simultaneous inhibition of the somatotropic axis and sleep raises the possibility that the sleep alterations also result from an IGF-1-induced suppression of GHRH. The late increases in NREMS intensity are attributed to metabolic actions of IGF-1 or to a release of GHRH from the IGF-1-induced inhibition.


Copyright 1999 Elsevier Science B.V.


----------



## JJB1 (May 5, 2014)

BIGBEN....now in regards to practical application in bodybuilding, Mike Arnold Is correct. You can run cjcDAC with Igf1-Lr3 and ipamorelin and get great results. Hgh secretion from cjcDAC will shut down for a matter of hours after taking your Igf1-Lr3, but it will kick back in and keep secreting hgh after a little time has passed. Elvia was simply pointing out that it's not optimum. But, it will work and work well. 

I like the idea of dosing smaller doses of cjcDAC every night before bed; the same weekly total dose, but divided by the 7 days of the week. Just my personal preference. I would separate igf1-Lr3 as long as possible from the ipamorelin. Studies show ipamorelin/ ghrp's will release gh while Igf1 is present but at a lesser extent. It's the GHRH, or cjcDAC, that almost completely stops secreting hgh while Igf1 is present. 

Try this:

ipamorelin upon waking and before bed
cjcDAC before bed
Igf1-lr3 mid afternoon/ preworkout

I know where you are coming from. Pros take hgh, insulin, and igf1-Lr3 together and are freaks. It may defy science but in the real world the results are amazing!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you JJ. If you google IGF-1 inhibits GH loads of stuff comes up. People just don't look properly. Again I was misunderstood. I have read all of Mike Arnolds articles... he is great. You could put most things in a cycle and have fantastic results. The cycle JJ outlines will be great for you so try it. But for me I will use LR3 with cjc no dac and a ghrp and time it the optimum way. But obviously if I had a mixed vial of LR3 (like you do) I would run it with your DAC. IGF-1 and GH can be great together. Regarding timing of DAC (your pm) it doesn't matter due to it's long half life. But when using the 2 separate them as JJ suggests. If you don't use LR3 much then use it EOD or E3D's if you can to help matters. Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## JJB1 (May 5, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Thank you JJ. If you google IGF-1 inhibits GH loads of stuff comes up. People just don't look properly. Again I was misunderstood. I have read all of Mike Arnolds articles... he is great. You could put most things in a cycle and have fantastic results. The cycle JJ outlines will be great for you so try it. But for me I will use LR3 with cjc no dac and a ghrp and time it the optimum way. But obviously if I had a mixed vial of LR3 (like you do) I would run it with your DAC. IGF-1 and GH can be great together. Regarding timing of DAC (your pm) it doesn't matter due to it's long half life. But when using the 2 separate them as JJ suggests. If you don't use LR3 much then use it EOD or E3D's if you can to help matters. Good luck with your cycle.


We get so caught up in the science of it all, then a pro comes out, like the undercover pro who is a current Olympia competitor , and he says he takes hgh, insulin, and igf1-Lr3 all on the same day with over lapping times and it seems everyday. This contradicts everything in science. I guess if you 're a genetic freak then it's all good. I have crap genetics for bodybuilding so I over think protocols to death when it probably really doesn't  matter. Just take it all and you grow if you get enough calories in.


----------



## MJPSkwally (May 6, 2014)

So, I started pinning cjc 100mcg/ipam 200mcg am, post workout, and pre bed.  I'm keeping CJC at 100mcg for now.  

I got some..."you look swole" comments this weekend .  Maybe this experiment, training and diet is working after all.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 6, 2014)

for the record i was not attacking elvia or any body ever. like you said it kinda did not make since to me on the one hand he said do not do this but if you do do this you will get amazing results  again his words so i was like wtf .it was just a miss understanding i under stand now.and yea thanks i will try that idea out i will just use cjcwdac as far apart from igf as i can. thanks guys


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 6, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> for the record i was not attacking elvia or any body ever. like you said it kinda did not make since to me on the one hand he said do not do this but if you do do this you will get amazing results  again his words so i was like wtf .it was just a miss understanding i under stand now.and yea thanks i will try that idea out i will just use cjcwdac as far apart from igf as i can. thanks guys



Good luck with your cycle. By the sounds of it you are off to a great start


----------



## MJPSkwally (May 7, 2014)

update: (And a good lesson learned for those who will start experimenting also)  I have been getting bruises after every injection.  My wife, who is a nurse, slapped me across the head and said that I can't pin myself straight from the fridge.  I need to wait until the liquid is close to room temperature.  I did this, and just like most things...she was right.  No more bruising.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 7, 2014)

MJPSkwally said:


> update: (And a good lesson learned for those who will start experimenting also)  I have been getting bruises after every injection.  My wife, who is a nurse, slapped me across the head and said that I can't pin myself straight from the fridge.  I need to wait until the liquid is close to room temperature.  I did this, and just like most things...she was right.  No more bruising.



Great tip  I have never bruised from pep injs ever but I know many who do.


----------



## MJPSkwally (May 12, 2014)

I'm taking a few days off my combo this week.  I'm travelling for work this week and like an idiot I forgot my vials.  I have all the syringes for the week...no vials.

I'll update with a comparison of how I feel on vs. off.


----------



## MJPSkwally (May 13, 2014)

Lethargic. That is all.

I'm reflecting on my energy levels over the past 2 weeks since I increased my dose of ipam and the frequency of my injections.  I'm definitely feel tired.

However, here are some things that could also affect my energy levels:

 - I've been smoking weed on the weekends...sometimes during the week
 - I travel every week for business
     - Leave early Monday morning, come home late Thursday night
 - Increased workout intensity since starting TRT
 - I take ambien for sleep, klonipin and xanax for anxiety
 - I gave up coffee and all caffeine.  

The only recent change is smoking weed and the peps.  So, I'll give up weed and see if anything changes.


----------



## MJPSkwally (May 20, 2014)

Is GH gut possible on peps? If not, I need to start cutting soon!


----------



## MJPSkwally (Jul 8, 2014)

Last week I shot 2mg of CJC 1295 DAC once and 200mcg Ipam 2x daily.  This week I'm on 2mg CJC1295 DAC once, 400mcg CJC1295 NO DAC and 400mcg ipam pre-bed.

Last night I had a pretty intense flushing feeling for about an hour.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2014)

MJPSkwally said:


> Is GH gut possible on peps? If not, I need to start cutting soon!



I really don't think so, especially since we are all using sane doses. I get the flushing too, mostly I get a carpel-tunnel numbness while riding my moto.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Sounds good


Are you guys running bacterial water to mix w/ya peps?


----------



## surreytj (Oct 9, 2014)

I've started taking this combo 3 times a day. Morning afternoon and before bed. In the first 2 weeks I lost 5kgs. I'm another 2 weeks on but have not any more. I'm not training at the moment because I don't have time. Will start 1 Nov again. My aim is to lose weight. 

Is my current weight loss normal, am I supposed to be losing every week or do I have to train to see results?


----------

